# Caught a catfish



## -WiRtH-

Went to a beaver dam with some liver last night and caught some buttercats (yellow bullhead) for bait for this weekend and one that was big enough to eat. Also caught a very nice goggle eye (warmouth). Headed to one of those under utilized subdivision ponds across town and loaded up on channels using good old fashioned chicken liver. Gonna make for a nice dinner


----------



## -WiRtH-

Butter cats


----------



## -WiRtH-

Pic


----------



## jcoss15

Nice catch! those butter cats are awesome flathead bait.


----------



## amarcafina

Love those channel cats ...Yumm


----------



## DAWGONIT

pretty work;thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## tips n tails

Pretty cool, I tell ya you get around when it comes to this type of stuff, I love reading your bull frog and catfishing reports. Keep'em coming. Let us know how you did this weekend fishing those butter cats.


----------



## -WiRtH-

Thanks guys. Channels are my favorite fish to eat and I'd much rather catch them than anything else. I hope to be posting some pictures of some big fat bullfrogs this weekend so yall keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jaster

Them yellow bellied butter cats are delicious!!!


----------



## CatHunter

Damn nice mess of cats bud.


----------

